# Gummi Ring Dämpfer



## chris4711 (14. Juni 2015)

ich weiss ich weiss... es ist so wichtig, wie wenn ein Sack Reis umfällt aber ich will keinen Kabelbinder.

Woher bekomme ich einen Ersatz Gummiring in schwarz (einstellen / prüfen Federweg / SAG) für den Dämpfer?
Der vorhandene war porös u ist nun defekt 'vom Dämpfer gefallen'.
Diverse Shops hab ich schon abgeklappert aber die haben nichts


----------



## saturno (14. Juni 2015)

nimm einen von muttis einmachglas oder papies schublade....... aber auf keinen fall einen für fatbikes, 27,5 oder 29+, die gehen schon mal gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (14. Juni 2015)

Mach lieber Schulaufgaben fertig u geh zeitig zu Bett


----------



## mueslimann (14. Juni 2015)

Das ist ein stinknormaler O-Ring. Durchmesser und Dicke (bei der Aufgabe ziemlich egal) bestimmen und in nem Laden für Dichtungen kaufen, falls keiner in der Nähe, gibt es O Ringe auch im Sanitärbedarf.


----------



## Wayne_ (14. Juni 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Das ist ein stinknormaler O-Ring. Durchmesser und Dicke (bei der Aufgabe ziemlich egal) bestimmen und in nem Laden für Dichtungen kaufen, falls keiner in der Nähe, gibt es O Ringe auch im Sanitärbedarf.


he, das ist ein sag indicator!! der hat ne RockSchrott Teilenummer, kostet 12 Dollars Fümmeneunzich und wenn der nicht um die halbe Welt geschifft wurde, ist der auf keinen Fall geeignet um an so nem Hightechteil wie nem Dämpfer verbaut zu werden. Ansprechverhalten gleicht danach wahrscheinlich einem Stück Holz!!


----------



## mueslimann (14. Juni 2015)

Nur die roten, die haben eine Beschichtung aus der Raumfahrt!  
Die schwarzen Ringe sind ganz normale O-Ringe.


----------



## chris4711 (14. Juni 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Das ist ein stinknormaler O-Ring. Durchmesser und Dicke (bei der Aufgabe ziemlich egal) bestimmen und in nem Laden für Dichtungen kaufen, falls keiner in der Nähe, gibt es O Ringe auch im Sanitärbedarf.


Alles klar, danke. Dann frag ich da mal. Hatte in meinen vorhandenen O Ring Sets nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## chris4711 (14. Juni 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Nur die roten, die haben eine Beschichtung aus der Raumfahrt!
> Die schwarzen Ringe sind ganz normale O-Ringe.


Da hab ich ja Glueck das ich nur guenstige schwarze fuer Fox u X Fusion benoetige. Bei Rockshox muessen sind die Dinger  ja rot sein; das waer teuer geworden


----------

